# You Would Think With 19 Grandkis



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok we have 19 Grandkids and part of the deal on hunting our Sons place is I take His Kids hunting.

My wife talked with him today. She told me not to even mention taking the Boys hunting to him. I had planned taking them Urban Season and Youth Season. I asked her why not? He just told her they have Tournaments next 4 weekends







Then my Daughter in Law will tell me she just can't understand why I don't take the Boys hunting.

Ok take Granddaughter. Wife says nope. She won't go with out our Son and his girlfriend won't let him go.

I got a Cabin fixed up for them, bought a Rifle for them. 19 Grandkids and don't have one to go Youth Season.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

family politics is a strange thing , maybe you could offer your mentoring to some on else , maybe ask around if anyone is looking for help with youth season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My grand's are all tied up right now with school sports stuff. Oldest grand daughter gets to school at 5:00 AM for practice 5 days a week, then is at a swim meet Saturday and Sunday. he is in the Top 20 swimmers in the state. Grand son is into Foot ball and Does daily practice sessions and Friday night or Saturday games. Other grand daughter is in soccer, also daily practices and games on the week ends mostly. Mom and Dad are usually split with one or the other of the kids every week end.

 Al


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Been this way for ages. School sports getting in the way of the kids hunting.

I decided I'd rather do track and tennis...neither interfered with hunting season!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I really detest the heavy emphasis on sports.... it seems all kids do. What about just being kids?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Back when I was in Junior High and High School for better or worse hunting was why I quit fall sports...it all comes down to which one they value more. I think it is a shame but not much to do about it :shrug:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> I really detest the heavy emphasis on sports.... it seems all kids do. What about just being kids?


 My Son keeps one Grandson I know tied up with Baseball 12 months of the year. Son owns two Ball Parks.

Right now he has Ball Park, Restaurant, Bar and Bingo Hall all together. Got the Kids working there all the time too.

Son was never involved in sports but did Graduate Top of his class.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Swimming grand daughter does swimming year round. In the summer she is on a Y team and school in the fall and winter.
She works hard at it and is hoping for a scholarship to a big college with a swim program.

 Al


----------

